# So I kissed my first guy



## Akro (Jul 17, 2010)

He was a wolf.
It was kinda weird. o.o


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

...good for you?


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

...He was a wolf? Explain.


----------



## Riv (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread is awkward and you should feel awkward.

Can we get a reason why you would post this?



Browder said:


> ...He was a wolf? Explain.


 
lol.


----------



## Akro (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> ...He was a wolf? Explain.


 furry*


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> furry*


 
And that should matter because...?


----------



## Lobar (Jul 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> furry*


 
So by "he was a wolf", you mean "he was a human".


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

So you're not speaking in gay terms?


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> So you're not speaking in gay terms?


 
There is no gay terminology that uses the word "wolf". If he meant "older guy" he would have said "silver fox".


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> There is no gay terminology that uses the word "wolf". If he meant "older guy" he would have said "silver fox".


 Uhh, yea there is


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Uhh, yea there is


 
No gay terminology that I've heard. Therefore it doesn't exist. :V


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> No gay terminology that I've heard. Therefore it doesn't exist. :V


 I've looked this up several times before :T


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2010)

Why the fuck should his fursona matter in a kiss.

That's just retarded. That's like saying "I kissed my first girl. On the internet, she pretends to be a pilot."


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> Why the fuck should his fursona matter in a kiss.


 Didn't you know that dragons and wolves are rivals?


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Didn't you know that dragons and wolves are rivals?


 Akro should pull a Romeo and Juliet with his boyfriend. :V


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Didn't you know that dragons and wolves are rivals?


 Willow don't make me rage at you.


----------



## Lobar (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've looked this up several times before :T


 
:|

why?


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> Willow don't make me rage at you.


 :<

(I will take this opportunity to say that I just noticed your species description)


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :<
> 
> (I will take this opportunity to say that I just noticed your species description)


 Loli brofist


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> :|
> 
> why?


 
That's an extremely good question. Why?


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> Loli brofist


Returning brofist



Lobar said:


> :|
> 
> why?


 


Browder said:


> That's an extremely good question. Why?


 :|

I was bored?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 17, 2010)

Uh-Oh Akro.
Not sure if hes the guy for you.  :V


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I was bored?


 
There are better things to do when bored. Go to the wildlife preserve and kiss some wolves.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> There are better things to do when bored. Go to the wildlife preserve and kiss some wolves.


 We actually do have a wolf sanctuary in St. Louis, but they'll be closing it soon 
I think they should make a canid house or something at the zoo


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> He was a wolf.
> It was kinda weird. o.o


 
... Are you a guy and kissing another furry guy has suddenly popped up some kind of insecurity? Or are you a girl and you kissed a furry guy? I'm lost 



Browder said:


> There is no gay terminology that uses the word "wolf". If he meant "older guy" he would have said "silver fox".



Wolf in gay terminology is a relatively athletic but not excessively bulky hairy individual. Usually white.



WillowWulf said:


> We actually do have a wolf sanctuary in St. Louis, but they'll be closing it soon
> I think they should make a canid house or something at the zoo


 
I've never been to St. Louis, and I'm sorry to hear about your sanctuary.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Wolf in gay terminology is a relatively athletic but not excessively bulky hairy individual. Usually white.


What I read said that wolves are similar to otters in their size (thin), but wolves are more aggressive



Fenrari said:


> I've never been to St. Louis, and I'm sorry to hear about your sanctuary.


What sucks is that I've never been to the wolf sanctuary D:


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What I read said that wolves are similar to otters in their size (thin), but wolves are more aggressive
> :


 
You guys just said the same thing. He means thin compared to the conventional bear.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> You guys just said the same thing. He means thin compared to the conventional bear.


 They both are, but one's more aggressive or dominating I guess you could say than the other


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> You guys just said the same thing. He means thin compared to the conventional bear.


 
Well there are 3 separate groups  otters, wolves, and bears. If you watch enough porn you'll notice the difference. I still don't have a conclusive definition of the separation of otters and wolves, I'll hit up a gay friend and ask him sometime.


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well there are 3 separate groups  otters, wolves, and bears. If you watch enough porn you'll notice the difference. I still don't have a conclusive definition of the separation of otters and wolves, I'll hit up a gay friend and ask him sometime.


 
I just classify everyone as hot guy, not so hot guy, and fugly. Why make categories for body types?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> I just classify everyone as hot guy, not so hot guy, and fugly. Why make categories for body types?


 
Because some people *cough* maybe I'm one of them *cough* like his men a bit um... hairy... Guys in general are very shallow. Body type and looks are as important to gay guys as they are to straight ones. And just as our straight counterparts have a specific taste in petite or buxom women, gay men can have unique tastes in traps or bears.


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Because some people *cough* maybe I'm one of them *cough* like his men a bit um... hairy... Guys in general are very shallow. Body type and looks are as important to gay guys as they are to straight ones. And just as our straight counterparts have a specific taste in petite or buxom women, gay men can have unique tastes in traps or bears.


 
I honestly have no tastes that I'm aware of. If I like what I see, male or female, I go for it. I've never considered why.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jul 17, 2010)

:golfclap: ?

Also, this topic is stupid. So from here on out, the OP is 31 and a virgin in every interpretation of the term hence making him a unicorn instead of a dragon.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> I honestly have no tastes that I'm aware of. If I like what I see, male or female, I go for it. I've never considered why.


 
 you're bi, I dun know enough bi guys to really be able to know what I could say to sound smart.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> I honestly have no tastes that I'm aware of. If I like what I see, male or female, I go for it. I've never considered why.


 I'm not overly picky about body type, if I had to choose though, I'd say average :/


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not supper picky either. Male or female.
Usually like guys less hairy tho it not really that important.
For females I hope there not hairy (tho this seems to be rare) except for the normal shaving areas doesn't matter.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 17, 2010)

Be sure to tell us when you kiss your first penis, too.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 17, 2010)

GTFO you fag.

We don't tolerate your type 'round here*.*


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 17, 2010)

you caught the gay D:


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Blues said:


> Be sure to tell us when you kiss your first penis, too.


 
A deep tonsil-tickling sloppy wet kiss.  :V


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 17, 2010)

I kissed a wolf and I liked it!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Ikrit said:


> I kissed a wolf and I liked it!



^^


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> A deep tonsil-tickling sloppy wet kiss.  :V


 
I laughed into my tea. Now it's in my nose. ><

Fuck you Tycho


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Blues said:


> I laughed into my tea. Now it's in my nose. ><
> 
> Fuck you Tycho


 
:3c


----------



## Oovie (Jul 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> He was a wolf.
> It was kinda weird. o.o


I love reading the urban dictionary definitions, answer eleven explains that a wolf is the male equivalent of a cougar.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Oovie said:


> I love reading the urban dictionary definitions, answer eleven explains that a wolf is the male equivalent of a cougar.


 
But wouldn't that make him basically a pedo? Well if I'm not wrong a cougar is a Older lady that preys on younger men... so that's it?


----------



## Telnac (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> But wouldn't that make him basically a pedo? Well if I'm not wrong a cougar is a Older lady that preys on younger men... so that's it?


Yes, but a 45 y/o woman who dates a 25 year old dude is hardly a pedo.

I don't get the attraction between radically different ages, myself.  I tried dating a 24 year old when I was 35 and it was almost like we were from different planets.  It didn't last long, and it wasn't a particularly good relationship while it lasted.  I can't even imagine what it's be like if I were 45 at the time instead of 35.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 17, 2010)

Next stop - anal bleeding.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yes, but a 45 y/o woman who dates a 25 year old dude is hardly a pedo.
> 
> I don't get the attraction between radically different ages, myself.  I tried dating a 24 year old when I was 35 and it was almost like we were from different planets.  It didn't last long, and it wasn't a particularly good relationship while it lasted.  I can't even imagine what it's be like if I were 45 at the time instead of 35.


 
I think it's pretty much a proven fact that the 20-something chicks are crappy in comparison to a woman in her 30's - in every aspect.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Telnac said:


> Yes, but a 45 y/o woman who dates a 25 year old dude is hardly a pedo.
> 
> I don't get the attraction between radically different ages, myself.  I tried dating a 24 year old when I was 35 and it was almost like we were from different planets.  It didn't last long, and it wasn't a particularly good relationship while it lasted.  I can't even imagine what it's be like if I were 45 at the time instead of 35.


 
Rule of thumb is the youngest the chick/dude can be is your age divided by 2 + 7


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I think it's pretty much a proven fact that the 20-something chicks are crappy in comparison to a woman in her 30's - in every aspect.


 
:<

I'm not making you any more sammiches.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Blues said:


> :<
> 
> I'm not making you any more sammiches.


 
:3c

Actually, it's mostly true - they're closer to their sexual peak, they have matured enough to shed some of the silly girly crap behavior holdovers from their teen years, they've had more time to establish themselves as individuals and they've had more time to learn to cook and clean and some other stuff.

By contrast, guys hit their sexual peak in their mid-late 20s IIRC.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> :3c


 
STOP BEING CUTE. >:[

You're not an otter, Tycho.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Blues said:


> STOP BEING CUTE. >:[
> 
> You're not an otter, Tycho.


 
I'm better 

oh shit, where are nylak, irrev and xaerun


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I'm better
> 
> oh shit, where are nylak, irrev and xaerun


 
True.

BRB kitchen


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 17, 2010)

Akro, you are so lucky. I haven't kissed anybody!


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Akro, you are so lucky. I haven't kissed anybody!


 
First kisses are usually sloppy. Slurp slurp slurp sluuuuurp.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Akro, you are so lucky. I haven't kissed anybody!


 
and I'm going to guess that you don't have herpes either, so it's a win win.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Akro, you are so lucky. I haven't kissed anybody!


 
Swappin' spit is ESSENTIAL to becoming a REAL person.  Until you've played tonsil hockey with someone YOU'RE NOTHING.  :V



Blues said:


> First kisses are usually sloppy. Slurp slurp slurp sluuuuurp.


 
you're like "ok wtf am I doin" and they're like "I dunno I'm just kinda following along" and you're like "wait, how did they do it in the movies" and they're like "did you have onions for lunch or something"


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Swappin' spit is ESSENTIAL to becoming a REAL person.  Until you've played tonsil hockey with someone YOU'RE NOTHING.  :V



 Wanna play tonsil hockey? You be goalie.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 17, 2010)

Maybe he means he kissed an actual wolf... that was male


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Blues said:


> Wanna play tonsil hockey? You be goalie.


 
There was a brief surge of bile in the very back of my throat along with a wad of chewed-up peanut butter sammich.

The ice is all dirty now.



greg-the-fox said:


> Maybe he means he kissed an actual wolf... that was male


 
Since canids lick themselves in their nether regions couldn't tongue-tangoing with one effectively be considered giving them a BJ by proxy?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Since canids lick themselves in their nether regions couldn't tongue-tangoing with one effectively be considered giving them a BJ by proxy?


 
Well by your logic, it's rimming by proxy as well


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well by your logic, it's rimming by proxy as well


 
Damn, Akro, you so kinky.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Damn, Akro, you so kinky.


 
a zoo, that's into rimming and slobbery firsts... ewww


----------



## Thatch (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Damn, Akro, you so kinky.


 
Probably not cunninglus, though, so he's safe from accidental straight.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> I think it's pretty much a proven fact that the 20-something chicks are crappy in comparison to a woman in her 30's - in every aspect.


One exception: sagging tits.  But yes, I'll happily accept a woman with breasts that aren't quite so peppy if it means I get someone who isn't an immature, whiny brat like nearly every 20something I've ever dated, even when I was a 20something myself.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Telnac said:


> One exception: sagging tits.  But yes, I'll happily accept a woman with breasts that aren't quite so peppy if it means I get someone who isn't an immature, whiny brat like nearly every 20something I've ever dated, even when I was a 20something myself.


 
During my straight streaks I was never a tit man anyway, always more about ass and legs.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> During my straight streaks I was never a tit man anyway, always more about ass and legs.


 
 My ex turned me off of girls completely. She had ampleness to an extreme... if you catch my drift.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> My ex turned me off of girls completely. She had ampleness to an extreme... if you catch my drift.


 Well, I'm 100% straight so while it's possible for me to be turned off to the concept of dating by an ex, I highly doubt I'll ever be turned off of the female gender entirely.

As for breasts, big or small doesn't really matter to me, so long as they're not so large that they get in the way or so small they pretty much don't exist.  The former is like dating a set of boobs on legs.  You can't even give her a hug without having to shift a 50 pound boulder out of the way.  The latter is like dating a guy w/o a penis.  As a straight man, I must say, that's... disturbing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well there are 3 separate groups  otters, wolves, and bears. If you watch enough porn you'll notice the difference.


No, We don't.

Tell us.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 17, 2010)

OP, that's kinda gay. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 17, 2010)

...why exactly do we need to know this?


Telnac said:


> As for  breasts, big or small doesn't really matter to me, so long as they're  not so large that they get in the way or so small they pretty much don't  exist.  The former is like dating a set of boobs on legs.  You can't  even give her a hug without having to shift a 50 pound boulder out of  the way.


 Why is it that I seem to be the only guy on faf that likes large boobs, I like women with humongous boobs.  The bigger the better I say.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 17, 2010)

You should french him next time, OP.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Akro, you are so lucky. I haven't kissed anybody!


 If the OP were anyone else, maybe you should feel more jealous (..like if it were me I guess) but in this instance, don't really give it much thought


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

Kissing is stupid


----------



## Lobar (Jul 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Kissing is stupid


 
virgin detected


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Kissing is stupid


 I wouldn't mind it :/


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> virgin detected


 
Wasn't denying it. I find (and have always found) kissing to be worthless.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Wasn't denying it. I find (and have always found) kissing to be worthless.


 Why? Pray tell


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Why? Pray tell


 
I don't know. I guess I'm a very "I wuv u" kind of guy.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I don't know. I guess I'm a very "I wuv u" kind of guy.


 I think it's a nice way to show affection :3

I'm not a big fan of people being in my face all the time, but a kiss is nice every once in a while 

..but then again, I'm a girl so maybe, of course I'd love it 
~sigh


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think it's a nice way to show affection :3
> 
> I'm not a big fan of people being in my face all the time, but a kiss is nice every once in a while
> 
> ...



Would you love it with me?

_*looks back to see that Chris Hansen is watching him*_

Why, of course you wouldn't! What a silly whim!


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I think it's a nice way to show affection :3
> 
> I'm not a big fan of people being in my face all the time, but a kiss is nice every once in a while
> 
> ...


 
I don't kiss anyone. It's just not my cup of tea. :/


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I don't kiss anyone. It's just not my cup of tea. :/


 Have you tried it?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Have you tried it?


 
Yeah. She turned out to be bat shit insane :/


----------



## Browder (Jul 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Yeah. She turned out to be bat shit insane :/


 
Is that why you don't like kissing?

And I thought you were homosex.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Yeah. She turned out to be bat shit insane :/


 
Maybe she caught your rabies :c


Kissing a guy with stubble is quite unpleasant too.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 17, 2010)

Slyck do good?


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Slyck do good?


 What was the point of this?


----------



## Slyck (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What was the point of this?


 Point?

This is just another kiss-and-tell thread. Ooi.


----------



## Barak (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> What was the point of this?



I don't know..make me do nightmare ?


----------



## Alstor (Jul 17, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Slyck do good?


 Why do I ever help you?


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Slyck do good?


 
ugh.

BAD SLYCK.  BAD.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ugh.
> 
> BAD SLYCK.  BAD.


 I know sort of why he posted it, but this is the wrong thread I guess


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I know sort of why he posted it, but this is the wrong thread I guess


 
There is no "right" thread for that.


----------



## Akro (Jul 17, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> :golfclap: ?
> 
> Also, this topic is stupid. So from here on out, the OP is 31 and a virgin in every interpretation of the term hence making him a unicorn instead of a dragon.


 1. Im 16 dumbass. I can give you all the proof you want.

2. Lol I go out for the day to find out this topic has 4 pages. GG.

3. I stopped reading after the quote cause the poster pissed me off. Ill keep reading to see if theres anything else worth responding to.


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

I read these 4 pages...and found out that 
1) OP is very bad at kiss and tell stories
2) My ample breasts are greatly unloved
3) I'm not the only bi-sexual who doesn't care about looks as long as they are "attractive to me" deal...

Overall pretty successful thread


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

Browder said:


> Is that why you don't like kissing?
> 
> And I thought you were homosex.



I don't know why I don't like kissing.

And I am homo. 



SnowFox said:


> Maybe she caught your rabies :c
> 
> 
> Kissing a guy with stubble is quite unpleasant too.


 
She surprise hugged me after we were through. Fucking lunatic.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 17, 2010)

Akro said:


> 1. Im 16 dumbass. I can give you all the proof you want.
> 
> 2. Lol I go out for the day to find out this topic has 4 pages. GG.
> 
> 3. I stopped reading after the quote cause the poster pissed me off. Ill keep reading to see if theres anything else worth responding to.


 
D'awww, u mad?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> I read these 4 pages...and found out that
> 1) OP is very bad at kiss and tell stories
> *2) My ample breasts are greatly unloved
> *3) I'm not the only bi-sexual who doesn't care about looks as long as they are "attractive to me" deal...
> ...


 
I love your ample breasts, reian. Well, I haven't seen you, but I'm pretty sure I would love them anyway!


----------



## Thatch (Jul 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I love your ample breasts, reian. Well, I haven't seen you, but I'm pretty sure I would love them anyway!


 
I bet it's just a ploy. You, sir, cought the hook :V


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I love your ample breasts, reian. Well, I haven't seen you, but I'm pretty sure I would love them anyway!


Awww...you make me blush!  And feel a little better about myself after reading all the boob hate


			
				Thatch said:
			
		

> I bet it's just a ploy. You, sir cought the hook :V


Ploy?  I beg to differ...I promise I have rather large boobs with out being morbidly obese...


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread seems gay...


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> This thread seems gay...


 
It's FAF. _Everything_ is gay


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> It's FAF. _Everything_ is gay


B-but I've seen some straight porn on FA befo-..... oh wait... nvm. 

Your right.  This whole forum is gay.


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> B-but I've seen some straight porn on FA befo-..... oh wait... nvm.
> 
> Your right.  This whole forum is gay.


At least it isn't Gaia online...the gay on there makes your computer shit rainbows


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> At least it isn't Gaia online...the gay on there makes your computer shit rainbows


 
Those are some pretty impressive gay levels


----------



## Thatch (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> Awww...you make me blush!  And feel a little better about myself after reading all the boob hate
> 
> Ploy?  I beg to differ...I promise I have rather large boobs with out being morbidly obese...


 
You are an evil man who wants to lure that poor horny dude with promises of a huge rack.

I've seen right through your games!


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> At least it isn't Gaia online...the gay on there makes your computer shit rainbows


I used to use Gaia... It wasnt that bad... 0__o   



Thatch said:


> You are an evil man who wants to lure that poor horny dude with promises of a huge rack.
> 
> I've seen right through your games!


Thatch... you avi makes me murry. :3


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> At least it isn't Gaia online...the gay on there makes your computer shit rainbows


 
At least your big-breasted radiance is enough to make this site considerably straighter.


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

Thatch said:


> You are an evil man who wants to lure that poor horny dude with promises of a huge rack.
> 
> I've seen right through your games!


 http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3718074/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3075861/

I counter you good sir!

Although I do have a picture that makes me look like a dude...but I'm in my Fire Dept. Uniform so that doesn't count!


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> At least your big-breasted radiance is enough to make this site considerably straighter.


*flaunts it* Damn *straight*

wait...I'm not exactly straight either


----------



## Thatch (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3718074/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3075861/
> 
> I counter you good sir!
> ...


 
Lies! That's a substitute model :V

And I wouldn't have supposed you'd actually post pics... 



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> At least your big-breasted radiance is enough to make this site considerably straighter.


 
Dude, you're being more of a creep than I am usually, and that's not a compliment :V


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3718074/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3075861/
> 
> I counter you good sir!
> ...


These pics are obviously fake.  My girlfriend has bigger breasts. :V


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

Thatch said:


> Lies! That's a substitute model :V
> 
> And I wouldn't have supposed you'd actually post pics...
> 
> ...


They are on FA, so what different does it make? 



			
				Usarise said:
			
		

> These pics are obviously fake. My girlfriend has bigger breasts. :V


Orly now?  I doubt you greatly...unless she is fat


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Is this thread now about breast size?


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> Orly now? I doubt you greatly...unless she is fat


Nope. She is average weight and is DD. Now I looked at your pics quite quickly, so I may be wrong.



WillowWulf said:


> Is this thread now about breast size?


Yes.
Now whats your's willow?


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yes.
> Now whats your's willow?


 :/

Do I have to?


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> :/
> 
> Do I have to?


Yes.  I don't see what the harm is.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Yes.  I don't see what the harm is.


...
36C .///.


----------



## Barak (Jul 17, 2010)

Are you trying to get Chris Hansen here ? (HOW TO FUCK DO I SPELL IS  DAMN NAME)


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> ...
> 36C .///.


Thats nothing to be embarrassed about willow! ^^
Thats a good size for a.... 15 right?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

The gays and the one straight chick are at war again!


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Barak said:


> Are you trying to get Chris Hansen here ? (HOW TO FUCK DO I SPELL IS  DAMN NAME)


 Hansen lives here



Usarise said:


> Thats nothing to be embarrassed about willow! ^^
> Thats a good size for a.... 15 right?


 .//////.


----------



## Barak (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> The gays and the one straight chick are at war again!



I bet 25 $ on the straight chick


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Thats nothing to be embarrassed about willow! ^^
> Thats a good size for a.... 15 right?


 
She gets embaressed about everything :V
I thought she was 14


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Nope. She is average weight and is DD. Now I looked at your pics quite quickly, so I may be wrong.
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Now whats your's willow?


 
I'm 38 DD-E depending on the cut of the bra...


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

Barak said:


> I bet 25 $ on the straight chick


straight chick? where?


----------



## Barak (Jul 17, 2010)

Geez.....since you are all talking of yours sizes

*Go grab a ruler*


----------



## Barak (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> straight chick? where?



Fuck it...bisexual chick ?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> straight chick? where?


 
 well... nm the straights ran away after the rainbows started leaking out of the containment facility.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> straight chick? where?


 I would like to know where this straight chick is too


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> .//////.


I think i like this face willow~ :3



8-bit said:


> She gets embaressed about everything :V
> I thought she was 14


I thought she was 15... 
and yeah... she does lol XD  


reian said:


> I'm 38 DD-E depending on the cut of the bra...


Ohh that _is_ nice! ^_^


----------



## Icky (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread started off bad and got progressively worse.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Icky said:


> This thread started off bad and got progressively worse.


 You expected it to get better?


----------



## Icky (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You expected it to get better?


 
I expected it to be locked.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

Icky said:


> I expected it to be locked.



Maybe later... for now its fun~ 

So where is this straight chick?  Its willow right?


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I think i like this face willow~ :3
> 
> 
> I thought she was 15...
> ...


 
Thank you...now back to this kissing of wolves? XD



			
				Barak said:
			
		

> Fuck it...bisexual chick ?


Good, you're learning *gives a cookie*


----------



## Lobar (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Maybe later... for now its fun~
> 
> So where is this straight chick?  Its willow right?


 
Stop being such a creep.


----------



## Barak (Jul 17, 2010)

Nah...

She's here since FEB 2010...so yeah, that's more than enough to turn everything straight to bi....


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 17, 2010)

This is the best thing anyone has eve--


----------



## Thatch (Jul 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Stop being such a creep.


 
He didn't comfort the woman about her breasts, though. That was creepy :V


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Maybe later... for now its fun~
> 
> So where is this straight chick?  Its willow right?


Is willow straight?  If so it would be adorable~


----------



## Icky (Jul 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Stop being such a creep.


 
Furries.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> Thank you...now back to this kissing of wolves? XD


Maybe later... XD



Lobar said:


> Stop being such a creep.


I don't wanna. :V


Thatch said:


> He didn't comfort the woman about her breasts, though. That was creepy :V


So I didn't mentally rape a 15 year old girl?  Now I'm a creep I guess...


----------



## Barak (Jul 17, 2010)

*Nom nom cookie*

Seriously...find someone who has been here for more than a year and still straight, and i'll give you a h--......Wait.....Nah


----------



## Thatch (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> So I didn't mentally rape a 15 year old girl?  Now I'm a creep I guess...


 
I'm pretty sure she wants it :V

And i meant this 


RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I love your ample breasts, reian. Well, I haven't seen you, but I'm pretty sure I would love them anyway!


----------



## Icky (Jul 17, 2010)

Barak said:


> *Nom nom cookie*
> 
> Seriously...find someone who has been here for more than a year and still straight, and i'll give you a h--......Wait.....Nah


 
Oh hi there.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> Is willow straight?  If so it would be adorable~


 I'll give guys a try I guess


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

Barak said:


> *Nom nom cookie*
> 
> Seriously...find someone who has been here for more than a year and still straight, and i'll give you a h--......Wait.....Nah


 
I was bi long before I was here...thankfully I never have to admit it to my parents since I'm marrying a guy...but whatever...n.n


----------



## Barak (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'll give guys a try I guess


 

I TOLD YOU !!

THEY CORRUPTED HER !!!

*Grab his Chris Hansen costume*

Grab a seat.


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'll give guys a try I guess


 LOL! Just not those guys from the pornos?


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> LOL! Just not those guys from the pornos?


 Noooooooooo D':

I feel sad now


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I'm pretty sure she wants it :V
> 
> And i meant this


Well then... I may have to get murry again.... too bad im just not tonight...


WillowWulf said:


> I'll give guys a try I guess


This ^   

Oh and I'm awesome btw willow XD


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I'm pretty sure she wants it :V
> 
> And i meant this


Well...I haven't been 15 in....6 years...so I'm not an attention whore of a teenage...And I didn't really care.  Was just making conclusions about the thread, one of which nobody seemed to enjoy ample breasted women 0.o or really women at all


----------



## Barak (Jul 17, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Well then... I may have to get murry again.... too bad im just not tonight...
> 
> This ^
> 
> Oh and I'm awesome btw willow XD



GRAB A FUCKING SEAT !

Jesus...stop flirting...would ya ?

Or do it in private..i don't know


----------



## Barak (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> Well...I haven't been 15 in....6 years...so I'm not an attention whore of a teenage...And I didn't really care.  Was just making conclusions about the thread, one of which nobody seemed to enjoy ample breasted women 0.o or really women at all


 

Must preserve the sterotype of the man sex !
*
"BOOOOOBIIIIES"*

Aw gawd....jesus that was retarted

But hey, i prefer women over men :V

I know i'm weird


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

Barak said:


> GRAB A FUCKING SEAT !
> 
> Jesus...stop flirting...would ya ?
> 
> Or do it in private..i don't know


Yep.... Makin me a bit dissappoint. :/

Idk... I'm not in the mood for mental rape, so flirting is what I'm gonna do. :V


----------



## Thatch (Jul 17, 2010)

reian said:


> Well...I haven't been 15 in....6 years...so I'm not an attention whore of a teenage...And I didn't really care.  Was just making conclusions about the thread, one of which nobody seemed to enjoy ample breasted women 0.o or really women at all


 
I was taking a jab at the guy, not you.

And this is a thread about a guy kissing a guy, go guess :V
TBH though, I prefer smaller ones myself too, at least in looks. Huge sagging boobs are kinda a turnoff. And they'll look terrible when you're old.


----------



## reian (Jul 17, 2010)

Thatch said:


> I was taking a jab at the guy, not you.
> 
> And this is a thread about a guy kissing a guy, go guess :V
> TBH though, I prefer smaller ones myself too, at least in looks. Huge sagging boobs are kinda a turnoff. And they'll look terrible when you're old.


 
That was rather unclear in the beginning though>.>


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Sooo..about kissing guys


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Jul 17, 2010)

Haha. I love reading through threads on here. The interaction is hilarious.
Kind-of on topic: Other bi guys, how different is it kissing a dude in comparison to a girl? Haven't done it yet and was kind of wondering. Kthnx!


----------



## Zontar (Jul 17, 2010)

The first time I kissed a guy, our teeth clacked together.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2010)

I have never kissed a dude, but I've kissed 3 chicks. *brofist*


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Kissed neither sex


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 17, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Haha. I love reading through threads on here. The interaction is hilarious.
> Kind-of on topic: Other bi guys, how different is it kissing a dude in comparison to a girl? Haven't done it yet and was kind of wondering. Kthnx!


 
I haven't done any of that! _*growls*_



WillowWulf said:


> Kissed neither sex


What Willow said!


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

This thread is no longer about making out with canines... it's about bi people it would seem...


----------



## Tao (Jul 17, 2010)

why does this have 7 pages


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Tao said:


> why does this have 7 pages


 Something about boobs I think


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Something about boobs I think


 
I thought this thread was about zoophilia ._.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Tao said:


> why does this have 7 pages


 
Because furries love drama... and if you throw in zoophilia and boob sizage we swarm.


----------



## Tao (Jul 17, 2010)

Well if this is about boob size

Mine are the biggest here

They're like enormous


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Jul 17, 2010)

Honestly, the only reason I'm here is because I'm bored. And the forums are usually more entertaining than watching tv or staring at my ceiling anyways.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

moobs scare me...


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

Tao said:


> Well if this is about boob size
> 
> Mine are the biggest here
> 
> They're like enormous


I know!  You shop at the Big Girls store don't ya?


San-Ryuuk said:


> Honestly, the only reason I'm here is because I'm bored. And the forums are usually more entertaining than watching tv or staring at my ceiling anyways.


Yep.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

Tao said:


> Well if this is about boob size
> 
> Mine are the biggest here
> 
> They're like enormous


 Silly Tao..you don't has moobs


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jul 17, 2010)

Kissing a guy and kissing a girl feel exactly the same.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 17, 2010)

Sometimes I wish _I_ was a girl. Then maybe people would kiss me.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Silly Tao..you don't has moobs



Silly wulfie... just play along~


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 17, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Sometimes I wish _I_ was a girl. Then maybe people would kiss me.


 oh dats saddddd....
wait.  you serious?


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

So, is OP a guy or girl?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> So, is OP a guy or girl?


 I wanna say a girl just because it makes me feel more comfortable.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Jul 17, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I wanna say a girl just because it makes me feel more comfortable.


 If you're uncomfortable with gay, what the hell are you doing _here_? @.@


----------



## Usarise (Jul 17, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> If you're uncomfortable with gay, what the hell are you doing _here_? @.@



Trolling.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 17, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> If you're uncomfortable with gay, what the hell are you doing _here_? @.@


 less comfortable is still comfortable :3


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 17, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> I wanna say a girl just because it makes me feel more comfortable.


 
I'm certain he's a dude :B


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Jul 17, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> less comfortable is still comfortable :3


 Good point....
Can't believe I missed that one....
Carry on then.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 17, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I'm certain he's a dude :B


 oh well... 


San-Ryuuk said:


> Good point....
> Can't believe I missed that one....
> Carry on then.



I am a deep-minded person. I run like that.
plus, I aways feel comfortable in FAF


----------



## Tycho (Jul 18, 2010)

Tao said:


> why does this have 7 pages


 
because we like making you whine


----------



## Disasterfox (Jul 18, 2010)

Tao said:


> Well if this is about boob size
> 
> Mine are the biggest here
> 
> They're like enormous


 
It's okay Tao. You can have as big boobs as you want. Just don't be that guy in one of those Broadway shows where I'm all like "that girl is hot", and it's you or something D:

Also this thread is funny in a gay and haha way with a strange mix of nuts and boobs and underage people. Reminds me of New York

Usarise you're scaring all of us. Get your chode off the keyboard lol


----------



## Telnac (Jul 18, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Kissing a guy and kissing a girl feel exactly the same.


Not if he has a beard!  

Well, it'd be different than kissing most women, that is.  There are always those who have more facial hair than I do... :twisted:

And thread has evolved to an overall TMI thread.  OP is TMI, and everyone else had to share (including me, it seems.)


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 18, 2010)

8-bit said:


> So, is OP a guy or girl?


 
Probably a guy... No girl acts like this about a kiss with a guy... maybe her first time having sex... but that shit is painful


----------



## Thatch (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Probably a guy... No girl acts like this about a kiss with a guy... maybe her first time having sex... but that shit is painful


 
...

View Profile -> Gender:    Male 

It's not that hard, people.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 18, 2010)

Molly said:


> Why the fuck should his fursona matter in a kiss.
> 
> That's just retarded. That's like saying "I kissed my first girl. On the internet, she pretends to be a pilot."


 


> Species: Loli lesbian ferretchan


I thought you were going for the 'normal' thing. Also, you didn't kiss that guy, Akro, because that guy kissed _you_.



Disasterfox said:


> *Usarise* you're *scaring* all of *us*. Get your chode off the keyboard lol


What. Usarise is a pansy.


Thatch said:


> ...
> 
> View Profile -> Gender: Male
> 
> It's not that hard, people.


IT'S TOO MUCH WORKAUGDSAUGHDGFSFSF-


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 18, 2010)

This is some funny converstation going on...


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Probably a guy... No girl acts like this about a kiss with a guy... maybe her first time having sex... but that shit is painful


 Depends on the girl I guess. Some would maybe make a deal out of their first kiss with a guy they like, but I dunno..

All I've ever heard and read is that sex hurts for most women the first time D:
Not a lot, but a bit uncomfortable. For others though, it is pretty painful

And don't worry everyone, I'll make threads for my first times....that'll be the day...


----------



## reian (Jul 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Depends on the girl I guess. Some would maybe make a deal out of their first kiss with a guy they like, but I dunno..
> 
> All I've ever heard and read is that sex hurts for most women the first time D:
> Not a lot, but a bit uncomfortable. For others though, it is pretty painful
> ...


It was very uncomfortable for me...It actually hurt more afterwards because he used an un-lubbed condom and I'm semi allergic to latex....

That is okay though...he is a douche bag who decided he wanted fat chicks instead of one who could keep up with him and kick his ass


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 18, 2010)

reian said:


> It was very uncomfortable for me...It actually hurt more afterwards because he used an un-lubbed condom and I'm semi allergic to latex....
> 
> That is okay though...he is a douche bag who decided he wanted fat chicks instead of one who could keep up with him and kick his ass


 
Well i'm sorry to hear that your first time wasn't particularly comfortable... Also most guys don't necessarily want their mates to be completely equal to them. It's the whole male ego thing with being able to protect their interests. A girl that could kick his ass wouldn't be on the top of the list I'm sure.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well i'm sorry to hear that your first time wasn't particularly comfortable... Also most guys don't necessarily want their mates to be completely equal to them. It's the whole male ego thing with being able to protect their interests. A girl that could kick his ass wouldn't be on the top of the list I'm sure.


 I guess I'm not most guys then.


----------



## reian (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well i'm sorry to hear that your first time wasn't particularly comfortable... Also most guys don't necessarily want their mates to be completely equal to them. It's the whole male ego thing with being able to protect their interests. A girl that could kick his ass wouldn't be on the top of the list I'm sure.


Yeah..thankfully i found a nice boy who doesn't mind it...all the girls I tried were whores who thought bi-sexual meant they could have as many partners as they wanted...0.o



			
				WyldFyre said:
			
		

> I guess I'm not most guys then.


 That is fine!  It is better that way


----------



## Willow (Jul 18, 2010)

If I were a guy, I'd like to have a girl who can hold her own. Although I'd still want to protect her

Better than having a girl who can't do _anything_ for herself (coughcoughAshleyGrahamcoughcough)


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 18, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> If I were a guy, I'd like to have a girl who can hold her own. Although I'd still want to protect her
> 
> Better than having a girl who can't do _anything_ for herself (coughcoughAshleyGrahamcoughcough)


 
AH! WILLOW HELP!


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 18, 2010)

Akro said:


> furry*


 Dammit, I thought you made out with a real wolf! (sarcasm)
However, if that HAD been the case, I'd have been jealous.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 18, 2010)

reian said:


> Yeah..thankfully i found a nice boy who doesn't mind it...all the girls I tried were whores who thought bi-sexual meant they could have as many partners as they wanted...0.o


 
It seems to be a common misconception to associate the terms bisexual and polyamourous / open-relationship. In the end I'm happy that you found someone you like.


----------



## reian (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> It seems to be a common misconception to associate the terms bisexual and polyamourous / open-relationship. In the end I'm happy that you found someone you like.


It peeves me off so bad that bi is said to be equal to poly

bi is to two as poly is to many
sexual is to gender as amorous is to love...

Stupid people


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 18, 2010)

reian said:


> It peeves me off so bad that bi is said to be equal to poly
> 
> bi is to two as poly is to many
> sexual is to gender as amorous is to love...
> ...


 
It doesn't help that many furries who are bisexual are polyamourous. If a "virgin" mind meets one of said furries, they'll auto-assume.


----------



## reian (Jul 18, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Dammit, I thought you made out with a real wolf!


I'm still trying to figure out what making out with a wolf furry changes.....As far as I know it is obsolete as to the type of furry you are...


----------



## reian (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> It doesn't help that many furries who are bisexual are polyamourous. If a "virgin" mind meets one of said furries, they'll auto-assume.


*sigh* yeah...when I was in high school I actually started to think something was wrong with me because I just wanted to be with one person and all the bi-sexuals had at least 2...

This one girl I dated had 3 guys and 5 other girls besides me and tried to hide it...that relationship didn't last long


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 18, 2010)

reian said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what making out with a wolf furry changes.....As far as I know it is obsolete as to the type of furry you are...


 I don't think it matters much, if at all.



reian said:


> *sigh* yeah...when I was in high school I actually  started to think something was wrong with me because I just wanted to be  with one person and all the bi-sexuals had at least 2...
> 
> This  one girl I dated had 3 guys and 5 other girls besides me and tried to  hide it...that relationship didn't last long


 Wow.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 18, 2010)

reian said:


> *sigh* yeah...when I was in high school I actually started to think something was wrong with me because I just wanted to be with one person and all the bi-sexuals had at least 2...
> 
> This one girl I dated had 3 guys and 5 other girls besides me and tried to hide it...that relationship didn't last long


 
The concept of a monogamous relationship is farfetched in today's society. I might not be bi, but I understand your concern. 

as for polyamorous relationships. I still don't believe it to be possible to be in a relationship with multiple people and to "love" them all equally. I've met a few furries like that but in the end they had a "dominant" boy/girlfriend... Which raises the question at least for me of how this differs from being a sex-crazed...


----------



## reian (Jul 18, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I don't think it matters much, if at all.
> 
> 
> Wow.


 that is what I thought...so why did the OP feel the need to point that out?

Yes, it was ridiculous.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jul 18, 2010)

You know how little girls in books always practice kissing their hands?
I'm pretty sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> The concept of a monogamous relationship is farfetched in today's society. I might not be bi, but I understand your concern.
> 
> as for polyamorous relationships. I still don't believe it to be possible to be in a relationship with multiple people and to "love" them all equally. I've met a few furries like that but in the end they had a "dominant" boy/girlfriend... Which raises the question at least for me of how this differs from being a sex-crazed...


Although I'm speaking from an inexperienced perspective, I think polyamorous relationships,could work with certain people, but probably not for most.


----------



## reian (Jul 18, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Although I'm speaking from an inexperienced perspective, I think polyamorous relationships,could work with certain people, but probably not for most.


 I know someone who it works well for...She had someone she loved the most, and the two of them were together, but it was an open relationship so they didn't feel bogged down....Like, I don't knock it, but don't try to hide it from me if you are going to be in a relationship with me

Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## Mulefa Zalif (Jul 18, 2010)

Browder said:


> There is no gay terminology that uses the word "wolf". If he meant "older guy" he would have said "silver fox".



http://andrejkoymasky.com/lou/dic/w/wolf1.html


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> It doesn't help that many furries who are bisexual are polyamourous. If a "virgin" mind meets one of said furries, they'll auto-assume.



Er... I'll be right back.

Although... can you be polyamorous even though you've never ever been physically with another person?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok...


----------



## Lobar (Jul 18, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> I guess I'm not most guys then.


 


WillowWulf said:


> If I were a guy, I'd like to have a girl who can hold her own. Although I'd still want to protect her
> 
> Better than having a girl who can't do _anything_ for herself (coughcoughAshleyGrahamcoughcough)


 
yes this

independent women ftw


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

*Performs the awkward turtle gesture*


----------



## Atrak (Jul 18, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Well i'm sorry to hear that your first time wasn't particularly comfortable... Also most guys don't necessarily want their mates to be completely equal to them. It's the whole male ego thing with being able to protect their interests. A girl that could kick his ass wouldn't be on the top of the list I'm sure.


I like a girl that can kick everyone's ass but mine. Yeah, I have a large epeen ego.


Lobar said:


> yes this
> 
> independent women ftw


Don't go to Japan. It'd be painful for you.


----------



## Trance (Jul 18, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Dammit, I thought you made out with a real wolf! (sarcasm)
> However, if that HAD been the case, I'd have been jealous.


 
..._Would_ you now?

Silly furries.


----------



## Ames (Jul 18, 2010)

Akro said:


> He was a wolf.


 
Beastiality much?


----------



## Trance (Jul 18, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Beastiality much?


 
Would making out with a real Wolf count as bestiality?

:/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 18, 2010)

How the fuck did this thread get to 9 pages?


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 18, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> How the fuck did this thread get to 9 pages?


People here like talking about guys kissing other guys.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 18, 2010)

Most guys I've kissed were better kissers than most girls I've kissed. Can anyone else confirm/disprove this trend?


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 18, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Most guys I've kissed were better kissers than most girls I've kissed. Can anyone else confirm/disprove this trend?


 
I kissed a couple of guys and they were all terrible.
The last girl I kissed (a whiiiiiiiiiiiile ago) was about eight and I doubt we were very good.

But my girlfriend is an awesome kisser.


----------



## Akro (Jul 19, 2010)

Ive kissed a girl and a guy and neither were as experienced as me =/


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Akro said:


> Ive kissed a girl and a guy and neither were as experienced as me =/


 
So how are you more experienced then if you've only kissed two people? Don't you just mean you were better at it than them?


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Fiesta_Jack said:


> Most guys I've kissed were better kissers than most girls I've kissed. Can anyone else confirm/disprove this trend?


 
To the best of my knowledge and from personal experience, guys are better kissers


----------



## Telnac (Jul 19, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Would making out with a real Wolf count as bestiality?
> 
> :/


 I don't know about that, but I bet it'd be a painful way to die.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 19, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I don't know about that, but I bet it'd be a painful way to die.


 
 By proxy it'd be beastality... but I don't really see how making out with anything counts more than just a kiss.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 19, 2010)

I have an idea!

Let's kill this thread!


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I have an idea!
> 
> Let's kill this thread!


 I already have the Styrofoam dissolving in gasoline. :3


----------



## Don (Jul 19, 2010)

Slyck said:


> I have an idea!
> 
> Let's kill this thread!


 
Fix bayonets!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Fix bayonets!


 
Pickett's Charge fuck yeah

They had balls of fucking STEEL.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jul 27, 2010)

Am I the only weird one here that only kisses humans and dice?


----------



## Tally (Jul 27, 2010)

Ren-Raku said:


> Am I the only weird one here that only kisses humans and dice?



Hey, I'm here too.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 27, 2010)

i have so much trouble telling if people are male of female here, it just about impossible.

especially cuz everyones gay >.>, you can't choose based on who thier flirting with xD


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 27, 2010)

Southpaw said:


> i have so much trouble telling if people are male of female here, it just about impossible.
> 
> especially cuz everyones gay >.>, you can't choose based on who thier flirting with xD


 Doesn't stop me. XD


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 27, 2010)

Wyldfyre said:


> Doesn't stop me. XD


 
Well not everyone's a fox


----------



## Tally (Jul 27, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Well not everyone's a fox


 
Shame. Imagine how nice the world would be...


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm a little...bicurious. Oh, and congrats OP!


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 27, 2010)

Tally said:


> Shame. Imagine how nice the world would be...



Nice isn't the word I would use.


----------



## Willow (Jul 27, 2010)

It's a tiny necro

Haven't been kissed yet


----------



## Joeyyy (Jul 27, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's a tiny necro
> 
> Haven't been kissed yet


 Maybe some day


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jul 27, 2010)

Pointless, this thread is.
Kill it with fire, I should.


----------

